# satan favorite music, classical music ideaa of century for a movie



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is the plot, there is an obscure romanian madrigalist
That is called madrigal book liber 1-10 of satan only one seller has it, but to buy the forgotten lps he must do meticuleous task, than eventual he get the box of vynil of madrigali and he the hero of the film is a rich ecclectic eccentric but not comic thy is no comedy but the next sam remy movie comming your way trought the brain of deprofundis, the madrigal are said to be beautifull but curse , the seller warn the buyer of a certains risk of haunting not to buy it refund it it, the buyer buy the thing out of i dont beleive inn this curse, , than the seller had the book called gospel of satan, and had i give you this , this is never to be played, only for collecting... than wvoila

The perfect thriller-horrorr movie , what about

The madrigalist of death ?
How about it what your cues on this im serrieous?


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

The Devil's Trill Sonata, composed by Taratini?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0142688/
Kind of reminded me of this movie...


----------

